# The beginning of a Flats Stalker



## Mally380 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hello Microskiff commmunity,
I am newbie on this forum. I have been wanting to build a boat from scratch for quite a while now. Well, here is the beginning of a another Flats Stalker. I will be building a flush deck version with a rounded chine. I am just really getting started on her however I expect to kick it into high gear fairly soon.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Cool! Any idea what the power plant will be? You keeping it simple or tricking it out?

Looking forward to watching this.

BTW welcome to the forum! I'll have a gin and tonic with lime please. 

Swamp


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

SWEET and welcome to the forum!
Another build thread! Good luck! I've got a set of those plans too and thought long and hard about building it. I opted for something else though. 

I think the FS18 with the rounded chins and flat deck is the way to go for sure!There are a few other FS18 completed builds on this site too. Some REALLY nice ones I might add. So what kinda ply are you gonna use? Got any idea of what you want in the form of a finished boat? Built in tanks? Full electrical system?

Also, I see you have a manufactured skiff in the background, what is it?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Hewes lappy


----------



## Mally380 (Nov 6, 2012)

Thank you for the welcome. I have been saving a mid-nineties Johnson 25 15" electric start just for this project. I am using Okume wood. More than likely will have around a 12 gallon built in up front. In the end the plan is to have it built as a purist's poling skiff. It will be somewhat simple however will have some nice touches such as teak cockpit sole among other things. Roger that on the Hewes in the background. She is a sweetheart.


----------



## Mally380 (Nov 6, 2012)

Within the last week or so I have managed to laminate and dry fit my stringers and started on the transom. I am trying to work an hour or two a day during the week and whenever I can on the weekends. I am starting to realize that I do not have nearly enough clamps.


----------



## Mally380 (Nov 6, 2012)

I decided it was time to get back into the skiff after taking time off to run a west coast delivery. I finished laminating the bottom panels together and dry fit them. They seem to line up pretty well. Hopefully I will have the sides finished by the end of the weekend and then on to combining it all. I would like to have the exterior taped by next weekend.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Make some cheap clamps out of 4" PVC, they work well and you can never have enough clamps. Boat looks great so far.


----------



## Mally380 (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks for the tip regarding the clamps. I can already see that happening.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2013)

Here are some pictures of a friend of mine who built one the the very 1st FS18 Skiffs. He lives in Delaware and fishes the bay out of Indian River Inlet.    The Skiff is ugly and worn, but does catch fish.


----------



## Mally380 (Nov 6, 2012)

Although I tried, I did not get nearly as far as I had hoped to this week.


----------



## Mally380 (Nov 6, 2012)

Actually got a little nervous as she seemed to come together easier than I had anticipated.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2012)

Looking like a great build.


----------



## Mally380 (Nov 6, 2012)

She is starting to take shape...


----------



## Mally380 (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## Mally380 (Nov 6, 2012)

For those interested in a Flats Stalker build, I somehow managed to wipe out all my pics however I am under the impression that they can be seen here by anyone. I think I am going to start putting a little more energy into it...
http://s10.photobucket.com/user/mally380/library/Flats%20Stalker%2018?sort=3&page=1


----------

